# Animator needed



## Devion (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello everybody,

We just started on YouTube with making some funny little videos. In this videos we show what you all can do with a big pencil, check our first vid on our chanel.

http://www.youtube.com/user/bicbusters#p/a

But we want a little animation that makes us recognisable, and we can't do that our self... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is there someone who can make a little animation for us? Your name will be mentioned every time we make a vid...

If you think "Yes, I'm the perfect person to do this", place a reaction on this topic. With a little demo of your work



Ty and cya


----------



## alidsl (Nov 30, 2009)

WOw how fast is that thing thrown


----------

